# Varroa mite lifespan



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's one reference from University of Florida to varroa lifespan:



> The phoretic period may last 4.5 to 11 days when brood is present in the hive or as long as five to six months during the winter when no brood is present in the hive. Consequently, female mites living when brood is present in the colony have an average life expectancy of 27 days, yet in the absence of brood, they may live for many months.
> 
> http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/varroa_mite.htm


The UoF link above is a fairly comprehensive review of varroa lifecycle, and includes some great photos.

Clemson University has slightly different numbers:


> Life span of varroa females is reported to be 2-3 months in summer and 6-8 months in winter. Mite populations increase rapidly during the heavy brood rearing season.
> 
> http://www.clemson.edu/extension/beekeepers/factsheets/varroa_mite_control_in_sc.html


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Up to 5 months on bees when no brood is present.

Edit; remove non funtional link.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

t:
When we have a broodless hive, I like to give them a powdered sugar dusting. 
You don't need something strong like AO drizzle when they are broodless.


----------

